# Arctic liquid freezer 2 240 und ryzen 5700x



## thinkding (14. September 2022)

Hallo,

Ich habe mein System geupdatet von einem:
Asus b350 f gaming mainboard und
Ryzen 2700x
Zu
Msi mpg 550 gaming mainboard und
Ryzen 5700x.

Windows wurde nicht neu installiert da es ohne Probleme läuft.

Im bios vom neuen Board hab ich pbo advanved aktiviert wegen den curve optimizer von amd. Dort auch schon ein stabiles negativ offset von gut 10 pro Kern eingetragen.
Lüfter Steuerung ist pvm und 1 zu 1 in Umdrehung und temp vom asus Board übernommen.Soweit so gut.

Allerdings ist mir nun aufgefallen das die Temps unter last (cinebench der neue)
Ziemlich hoch sind. Etwa bei 83 grad im multicore.
Vorher mit meinen 2700x pendelte die temp bei 70 max 75 grad rum. Woran könnte das liegen?
Ich weiß die temp ist unkritisch trotzdem interessiert mich wieso wesshalb. Battlefield 5 auf 1080p ultra settings 72 fps liegt bei 65 grad. Auch etwas höher.
Dachte da der neue Prozessor weniger Strom brauch ist dieser auch etwas kühler?
Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist früher war der Kühlkörper vom liquid freezer 2 (dort wo die Lüfter dran sind) bei Zeiten ziemlich warm wenn man diesen angefasst hat (meine Logik ist dieser hat die temp gut aufgenommen). Nun aber verändert sich die temp nur handwarm. Was mir ein bisschen zu denken gibt. Evtl. Lüfter falsch montiert?

Punkte im cinebench sind 15149

Über ein bisschen Aufklärung wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2022)

Das hat mit der Montage nichts zu tun, denn solche AIOs beinhalte Radiatoren aus Aluminium und dieses Alu reagiert mit der Zeit mit dem Kupfer im Kühler. Das führt dann dazu, dass die feinen Lamellen im Kühler langsam oxidieren und weniger Wärme aufgenommen werden kann. Dazu kommt noch eine Verschlechterung des Durchflusses und auch noch, dass mit der Zeit Wasser verdunstet.

Solche AIOs halten auch normalerweise etwa 4-7 Jahre und in dieser Zeit nimmt ständig die Kühlleistung etwas ab. Das Wartungsfrei kommt hier dann irgendwann durch Neukauf zustande.

Aus diesem Grund empfehle ich auch immer AIOs von Alphacool zu kaufen, denn dort ist alles modular aufgebaut und es kann jederzeit alles ersetzt und ausgetauscht werden. Kühlflüssigkeit lässt sich auch problemlos nachfüllen und der Radiator besteht auch aus Kupfer und nicht aus Alu. Zudem ist kein Weichmacher mehr mit den neuen Versionen vorhanden, weil sich dieses  auch mit der Zeit raus löst und zusätzlich den Kühler verstopft.

Prozessoren sind schwer zu kühlen und dein neuer Prozessor wird auch eine höhere Leistung erreichen und daher auch höhere Temperaturen erreichen. Aber deine Temperaturen bewegen sich noch im guten Bereich, daher musst du dir da keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. September 2022)

Wenn ich PBO bei meinem 5600X aktiviere, habe ich im Mittel 15°C höhere Temps.
Der Poost ist beim Zocken aber nicht höher, nur die Temps und der Verbrauch.
Auch ist die Ausbeute der Punkte im CB zu vernachlässigen, also mit PBO, steht dann nicht mehr so gut im Verhältnis zum Verbrauch.

Als AIO habe ich hier eine CoolerMaster ML240L V2 mit 2 Arctics P12 ARGB im Einsatz.


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2022)

Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist (nutze seit 2014 nur noch Intel) wird mit PBO auf alle Kerne der max. Takt versucht und ist sozusagen ein automatisches OC. Dadurch wird auch die Vorgabe seitens AMD mit dem TDP aufgehoben. Normalerweise hält sich das Mainboard an diese Vorgabe und macht dann mit Erreichen der Leistungsaufnahme dicht. Aber nicht mehr, wenn PBO aktiv ist, dann zieht der Prozessor, was er bezüglich der Leistung braucht.

Dadurch wird auch die Temperatur stärker ansteigen.


----------



## thinkding (14. September 2022)

Da danke ich dir auf jeden Fall für die Antwort. Alt ist die aio etwa 2 Jahre. Hab halt gedacht das die Temps sich im gleichen Bereich bewegen. Hab auf jeden Fall vielen vielen Dank! P.s. Ich schau mir jetzt mal so eine alphacool aio an. Evtl. Weihnachts Geschenk 😎


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2022)

Mit Alphacool aber die Versionen anschauen, die RGB Lüfter haben, denn diese sind neu überarbeitet und haben neue Pumpen verbaut die lautlos sind und die Schläuche sind ohne Weichmacher.

Und wie bereits geschrieben, sind Prozessoren allgemein schwer zu kühlen, auch mit einer custom Wakü.
Aber normale Anwendungen und Games sollten keine Probleme bereiten.


----------



## thinkding (14. September 2022)

Ok also Sprich am besten pbo deaktivieren? Die Leistung brauch ich glaube eh noch nicht. Funktioniert dann aber noch das undervolting mit den Co?


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2022)

thinkding schrieb:


> Ok also Sprich am besten pbo deaktivieren?


Musst du selbst wissen. Im GPU-Limit wird es nicht viel bringen, aber ggf. wenn ein Game im CPU-Limit läuft und es auch mit auf dem Prozessor mit ankommt.



thinkding schrieb:


> Funktioniert dann aber noch das undervolting mit den Co?


UV geht ehe nur, solange der Prozessor vom Mainboard zu viel Spannung abbekommt, denn sonst würde der Prozessor ja instabil werden. Hatte es mal mit dem 3900X aus dem Rechner meines Sohnes versucht und da wurde nichts instabil, es wurde einfach weniger Takt aufgebaut. Das AMD System von meinem Sohn läuft daher einfach mit Stock. Bringt ehe nicht viel, dieses selbst Handanlegen.

Ich lasse selbst mein Intel System mit Stock laufen, denn mittlerweile ist es selbst mit Intel bereits ohne selbst was machen zu müssen gut. Ich habe mir nur ein Limit mit 241 auf 125 Watt gesetzt. Aber mit Games liege ich normalerweise um die 55-75 Watt (GPU-Limit), bzw. im CPU-Limit um die 100 Watt. Somit wird bei mir in keinem meiner Games das im Bios hinterlegtes Limit erreicht.


----------



## Nathenhale (14. September 2022)

thinkding schrieb:


> Ok also Sprich am besten pbo deaktivieren? Die Leistung brauch ich glaube eh noch nicht. Funktioniert dann aber noch das undervolting mit den Co?


Lass PBO aktiv und stell die Standard limits ein für einen 5700x .
Ich finde diese gerade nicht aber das Watt Limit ist auf jedenfall 65 watt TDP und glaube 77 Watt PPT.
Den Rest kenn hier sicher jemand.


----------



## thinkding (14. September 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Lass PBO aktiv und stell die Standard limits ein für einen 5700x .
> Ich finde diese gerade nicht aber das Watt Limit ist auf jedenfall 65 watt TDP und glaube 77 Watt PPT.
> Den Rest kenn hier sicher jemand.


Ok was für Werte gibt es noch. Versuche mal zu googeln.

Ich danke euch allen auf jeden Fall für die Antworten.

Naja der höhere Takt ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich nicht so beim uv. Eher Temps und Verbrauch. Den 2700er hatte ich auch mit nen leichten offset laufen.

Mfg


----------



## Nathenhale (14. September 2022)

thinkding schrieb:


> Ok was für Werte gibt es noch. Versuche mal zu googeln.


Diese 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind nicht von 5700x 
Mehr hier:








						AMD Ryzen der 5000er Serie mit PBO 2 - Gleiche Leistung und niedrigere Temperaturen? | Praxistest! | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
					

Ja, das Thema CPUs steht aktuell wieder ganz oben auf dem Speiseplan. Intel kommt bald mit der 12. Generation ihrer CPUs um die Ecke und es geht schon jetzt heiß her, wenn es um das Thema…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Shinna (14. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist (nutze seit 2014 nur noch Intel) wird mit PBO auf alle Kerne der max. Takt versucht und ist sozusagen ein automatisches OC


Nein das ist Blödsinn. Mit PBO aktiv werden nur die Boostdauer und wie oft der Boost genutzt wird erhöht. Das hat nichts mit dem Takt auf allen Kernen oder der Höhe der Taktrate zu tun.








						Explaining AMD Ryzen Precision Boost Overdrive (PBO), AutoOC, & Benchmarks
					

With the launch of the Ryzen 3000 series processors, we’ve noticed a distinct confusion among readers and viewers when it comes to the phrases “Precision Boost 2,” “XFR,” “Precision Boost Overdrive,” which is different from Precision Boost, and “AutoOC.” There is also a lot of confusion about...




					www.gamersnexus.net
				





thinkding schrieb:


> Dachte da der neue Prozessor weniger Strom brauch ist dieser auch etwas kühler?


Die 65w TDP erkauft sich der 5700x mit seinem geringeren Base Clockspeed. Sobald die CPU unter entsprechender Last ist zieht sie halt auch deutlich mehr Saft. Vor allem mit PBO. Der 5600x in meinem 2t Rechner kann da schon fast auf die doppelte TDP kommen.  Prime95 mit Small FFTs und der Kleine zieht fröhlich 117w Package Power. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Nein das ist Blödsinn.


Musst du immer beleidigend sein? Denn dein Beitrag hätte ich ansonsten als belehrend angesehen. Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich seit 2014 nichts mehr mit AMD zu tun und an dem 3900X von meinem Sohn sitze ich normalerweise nicht dran, sodass ich daran keine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln konnte.

Wäre dieser Satz nicht dabei gewesen, hättest du sogar von mir ein Daumen hochbekommen. 
Mit AMD hatte ich bisher nur von 2002 bis 2014 was zu tun und zu dieser Zeit gab es noch kein PBO.

@all
Wer genau wissen möchte, was dieses PBO macht, der schaut lieber mal hier rein:








						AMD erklärt den Precision Boost Overdrive der neuen Ryzen-Prozessoren - Hardwareluxx
					

AMD erklärt den Precision Boost Overdrive der neuen Ryzen-Prozessoren.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				



Dort wird es sogar in Deutsch erklärt.


----------



## Shinna (14. September 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Musst du immer beleidigend sein?


Ich weiß nicht was an dem Wort "Blödsinn" beleidigend ist. Ich kann aber in Zukunft gern bei dir in solchen Zusammenhängen die Wörter "falsch", "nicht richtig" oder "nicht korrekt" verwenden wenn dir das mehr zusagt.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Wäre dieser Satz nicht dabei gewesen, hättest du sogar von mir ein Daumen hochbekommen.


Das ist wirklich unabhängig von dir. Also fasse das nun nicht wieder "falsch auf". Aber darauf lege ich im allgemeinen keinen Wert. Ich antworte auf Beiträge/Themen nicht um Reaktionen einzuheimsen. Das tue ich in dem Versuch zu helfen. 


IICARUS schrieb:


> Dort wird es sogar in Deutsch erklärt.


Guter Link! Ich vergesse gern mal das es auch Leute gibt die Schwierigkeiten mit dem Englisch haben. Da ist eine Erklärung auf deutsch sehr hilfreich. Muttersprache macht vieles einfacher.


----------



## thinkding (14. September 2022)

Ok lese gerade durch und sehe ich muss wirklich die Werte eintragen mit tdp limit und so. Sprich die hohe temp + Leistung ist am Ende wenn man es auf auto stellt nicht effektiv. Für den 5700x hab ich nur noch nicht alle Werte gefunden. Evtl liest ja noch jemand mit der sie kennt.

Danke für euer schwarm wissen!


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. September 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Nein das ist Blödsinn. Mit PBO aktiv werden nur die Boostdauer und wie oft der Boost genutzt wird erhöht. Das hat nichts mit dem Takt auf allen Kernen oder der Höhe der Taktrate zu tun.


Naja, der AllCore Takt ist dann schon höher als ohne, bzw deaktiviertem PBO.

Edit:

Finde den Unterschied...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind sogar 30°C Differenz, zwischen PBO an und aus, zumindest in Prime95 und der Verbrauch verdoppelt sich fast.


----------



## thinkding (14. September 2022)

So ihr lieben hab die Werte in einen anderen forum gefunden. Wer sie noch sucht:
PPT=76, TDC=65, EDC-90.


----------



## thinkding (15. September 2022)

So habe mit den Werten und optimierten Co mal cinebench durchlaufen lassen.
13000 Punkte und max temp von 57 grad. Ich bin zufrieden!


----------



## valandil (16. September 2022)

Das hat mit irgendwelchen (homologischen) Al-Cu Reaktionen nichts zu tun. Lass Dir bitte keinen Floh ins Ohr setzen dass dein Kühler nach nur 2 Jahren defekt sein könnte, oder die Leistung so rapide abnimmt. 
Selbst nach mehreren Jahren wird sich im messbaren Bereich nichts ändern, der Hersteller hat in das Kühlmittel entsprechende Zusätze gemischt um dies effektiv zu unterbinden. Sonst könnte man auch keine 6 Jahre Garantie geben. 

Wenn die Temperaturen nun im erwarteten Bereich sind passt alles! 

Einen richtigen Defekt am Kühler könnte man so erkennen, dass einer von beiden Schläuchen sehr warm und der andere gleichzeitig deutlich kühler ist. Dann hätte die Pumpe einen Defekt oder eine Verschluss der Leitungen liegt vor. 
Letzteres tritt aber sehr selten auf, eher wenn man eigene Zusätze ins Kühlmittel kippt oder Verunreinigen hinzugefügt hat.


----------



## Nathenhale (16. September 2022)

valandil schrieb:


> Das hat mit irgendwelchen (homologischen) Al-Cu Reaktionen nichts zu tun. Lass Dir bitte keinen Floh ins Ohr setzen dass dein Kühler nach nur 2 Jahren defekt sein könnte, oder die Leistung so rapide abnimmt.
> Selbst nach mehreren Jahren wird sich im messbaren Bereich nichts ändern, der Hersteller hat in das Kühlmittel entsprechende Zusätze gemischt um dies effektiv zu unterbinden. Sonst könnte man auch keine 6 Jahre Garantie geben.
> 
> Wenn die Temperaturen nun im erwarteten Bereich sind passt alles!
> ...


Das ist so nicht korrekt.
Vorweg die AIO hier ist nicht Kaputt sondern funktioniert noch Prima.
Aber das AIO mit Kupfer Cold plate und Aluminium Radiator probleme machen ist nicht neues.
Ich sage nur Enermax und auch Arctic hatte erst letztens wieder eine Rückruf aktion zwecks kaputter  Defuser plate.
Eine Verunreinigung des Kühlmittels wie bei Enermax sorgt für eine Schnellere Chemische Reaktion. Auch andere Hersteller waren davon bereits betroffen.

Allgemein halte ich von 90% der AIO nichts.
Hier im Forum steigen stendig welche aus.
Kaputte Pumpe 
Zerfressnere Kühler 
Undicht
und und und.
Gefühlt werden die meisten AIO nicht älter als 3 jahre.


----------



## IICARUS (16. September 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was an dem Wort "Blödsinn" beleidigend ist. Ich kann aber in Zukunft gern bei dir in solchen Zusammenhängen die Wörter "falsch", "nicht richtig" oder "nicht korrekt" verwenden wenn dir das mehr zusagt.


Doch, was als Blödsinn zu deklarieren hat, was mit negativem Geistigem zustand zu tun. Was als falsch oder nicht korrekt zu bezeichnet, jedoch als Korrektur. Das würde ich dann auch nicht als beleidigend ansehen. Ich versuche mich auch immer daranzuhalten. Denn ich als Beispiel lerne jeden Tag selbst in meinem Alter immer noch was dazu und AMD ist jetzt auch nicht mein spezial Gebiet, was ich ja auch mit angemerkt hatte.


----------



## thinkding (17. September 2022)

Eine frage hätte ich noch.
Ich da ich den CO benutze und werte von im Schnitt -20 per Core habe wollte ich mal CoreCycler drüber laufen lassen ob alles ohne fehler läuft.
Ich habe die settings in der config vom CC auf Standart gelassen - nur Testzeit auf 30s für Core eingestellt.
Bis jetzt hat das Prog keine Fehler angezeigt.
Sollte ich eventuell noch einstellungen ändern im CoreCycler ? Sind 30 sec zu wenig oder noch andere Einstellungen ?

Mfg


----------



## valandil (22. September 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht korrekt.
> Vorweg die AIO hier ist nicht Kaputt sondern funktioniert noch Prima.
> Aber das AIO mit Kupfer Cold plate und Aluminium Radiator probleme machen ist nicht neues.
> Ich sage nur Enermax und auch Arctic hatte erst letztens wieder eine Rückruf aktion zwecks kaputter  Defuser plate.
> ...


Welcher Arctic Rückruf wegen Diffusor Plates? Finde mit einer Suche in Google nichts dazu. 

Alu und Kupfer können nur reagieren wenn sie nah genug verbunden sind. Stichwort Kontaktkorrosion (https://lmgtfy.app/?q=kontaktkorrosion) 
Dazu müssen sie leitend verbunden werden. 
Theoretisch ist es mit Wasser möglich, jedoch muss es entsprechend leitend sein, sonst bewegen sich die Ionen nicht.
Das Wasser/Kühlmittel in PCs darf natürlich nicht leitend sein. Die Zusätze und DI-Wasser verhindert das. 

Die meisten, ich sage mal 99%, der AiOs steigen wegen defekten Pumpen aus. Der Rest ist dann vermutlich einem Billiganbieter auf dem Leim gegangen, welcher nicht mal Edelstahl oder sonstige hochwertige Materialien verwendet.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. September 2022)

valandil schrieb:


> Welcher Arctic Rückruf wegen Diffusor Plates? Finde mit einer Suche in Google nichts dazu.
> 
> Alu und Kupfer können nur reagieren wenn sie nah genug verbunden sind. Stichwort Kontaktkorrosion (https://lmgtfy.app/?q=kontaktkorrosion)
> Dazu müssen sie leitend verbunden werden.
> ...











						Arctic Issues Recall As Flawed Batch of Liquid Freezer II Coolers Are Found
					

Do you own an Arctic Liquid Freezer II AIO liquid cooler? If so, then you're going to want to pay attention as something of a soft recall has been issued following the discovery of a potentially worrying flaw in the manufacturing process. - Fortunately, this issue has only been found present...



					www.eteknix.com
				




Nicht nur Theoretisch möglich auch Praktisch. Aber ja die meisten AIO sterben wegen Kaputten Pumpen.
Machts aber nicht besser da man diese nicht tauschen kann.

Nicht so bei dem Qualität Produkt von Alphacool dort geht das easy.


----------



## orca113 (22. November 2022)

Okay, jetzt keine so unglaublich wissenschaftliche Antwort  :

Bei den Ryzen 5XXX  kann man den Kühler etwas versetzt auf die CPU Montieren um hotspots abzudecken die dort etwas tiefer sitzen. Hast du das gemacht?

Etwa ab 43 sec:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yiCtC-1hvD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

